# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Re-levelling: Stumps, Bearers or Joist / Cracking Plaster & Door not closing.

## pdonners

Hi Guys!<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O:p< font O:p<> <O:p></O:p> I'm hoping someone has sound knowledge and can help.<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p> We recently renovated; re-stumping, re-plastering, new door frames and more. We thought we allowed a fair amount of time for the stumps to settle, but something has moved over the last year. We had a small crack begin at the start of the year above a Bedroom Door above the handle side, which we were told to let it go until it settled...but this crack has grown to ~500mm in length and it doesn't look like it is going to stop! The handle side of the door frame has dropped about ~5mm and obviously the door won't close now.<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p> Initially, the plan was waiting for the crack to stop and for us to get under the house and jack up this particular floor bearer and pack up between this bearer and the stump...simple enough in theory.<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p> Our concern now is that this wall which leads to our front door has dropped the whole length and now our Front Door on the hinge side has also dropped ~5mm and this door is now giving us grief closing.<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p> I've been under the house and with the naked eye I can't see what stumps may have dropped (nothing looks out of order...I thought it was going to stick out like dogs balls!). It has me a little confused how the 3 or 4 stumps that are along this wall floor joist could've all dropped the same amount (and just these stumps...touch wood...the rest of the house seems sound).<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p> My questions are:<O:p></O:p> *Q1:* Is there a method to check what has dropped...what should I be looking at?? *Q2:* If in fact it is this floor joist that has dropped the full length (~3m), should I be looking at re-levelling this whole length of wall by jacking up and packing up between the stumps & bearers or between the bearers & floor joist of this wall?<O:p></O:p> *Q3:* Am I looking at this all wrong and is there another answer/solution??<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p> Here are some photos of the Bedroom Door (and the crack!), the floor at this door, the length of wall which leads to the Front Door and the bottom of the Front Door jam. (please double click on these to enlarge)<O:p></O:p> <O:p></O:p>                   I hope you can point us in the right direction...cheers, Paul.
</O:p<>

----------


## dib

You can use a water level to check the levels, there have been a few good posts about making one.  I think I would try a tight string line with a couple of nails first ran along the bearers or across the bottom of them -  it won't tell you if you are level but may show you where there is any "sagging".

----------


## pdonners

Hello and thanks _dib_ for the reply. Yes, that's the method I was going to use, but I've also managed to get a hold Crossline Laser Level, so hopefully this'll give us an indication of where it is 'sagging'. From there, it's more the repair/solution I'm after and confirming the 'crack' (and the doors going skew) is actually occurring because this whole floor joist, bearers and stumps have dropped as _one_ on this wall. Cheers, Paul.

----------


## pdonners

Hi Guys...things take time!  
I eventually got under the house and used the Crossline Laser Level to discover what I thought, that this floor bearer on this wall had dropped all its length to the front door (4m). I got some Bottle Jacks and slowly jacked this bearer up until it was level, to find that the bearer itself over its length had a gap between it and the stumps of up to 15mm!! I'm not sure if you can tell how & where the stumps have dropped. As soon as I lifted the bearer the front door stopped sticking, but my daughter's bedroom door still isn't right though i.e. it hasn't levelled and still isn't closing yet, the door jamb is still lower on one side...I'm not sure how I get the door/door jamb level if I've already got the bearer level (I'm confused here, so any suggestions would be much appreciated). Also, in the meantime of jacking the bearer up and making it level 'the crack' has stopped! 
I've got a question: can anyone tell us what is the best source of 'packing' to use (between the stump(s) & bearer)? I've read varies methods from timber wedges to steel plates. What type of timber for wedges? Does any particular steel suit? 
FYI: all the other stumps/bearers seem to be spot on around the house i.e. the laser level practically hits the top of all the other stumps. 
I hope I can get a few suggestions this time around... 
Cheers,
Paul

----------


## nww1969

Paul. 
I recently replaced some bearers and leveling was required. 
All I used was fibro sheeting cut to size for wedges/packing.

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  fibro is fine

----------


## Armandleg

Just be careful that if you pack the stumps you haven't actually addressed why they sunk to start with.   It wasn't becasue the carpenter accidently left a gap between the stumps and the bearers. ie rrrrRRROT! 
Good luck, I have over 100mm to get back which I am told is significant but can be done.  
Bloody clay soil

----------


## Metal Head

> You can use a water level to check the levels, there have been a few good posts about making one.  I think I would try a tight string line with a couple of nails first ran along the bearers or across the bottom of them -  it won't tell you if you are level but may show you where there is any "sagging".

  Hi Dib, 
Can you please tell me where they are on this site please? 
Thanking you in advance of your reply. 
Cheers
MH

----------


## james.reid

For those who are looking (which includes myself), here's some links on how to make and use a water level: San Antonio Sustainable Living: 3 DIY Water Levels (one a bunyip): all cheap and easy to make for construction, fence and deck building and rainwater catchment earthworks Making a Water Level Using a Water Level How to Make a Water Level | eHow.com

----------

